# Looking for easy, 'on the go ' weaves and knots.



## misterbik

Hi!
Some amazing stuff on here, it's mind boggling that people came up with some of these complicated creations in the first place, I can barely replicate most of them yet, great stuff guys.

Anyway, what do I mean 'on the go'.
Generally I mean the scenario that I have a long walk to town and back again, and idle hands along the way.
I'd love to be able to weave some stuff that doesn't really need any kind of anchoring or stability setup or table top to perform.

Or I often have an hours bus ride each way to visit a friend a few times a week.

I'm guessing there are some that don't require those things, and preferably not 27 feet of cord dragging behind me or wrapped around half the bus 

Something a bit complex and challenging that will keep me occupied while wandering along.

Ideally a few different ones using the same length of cord, so I can just weave and unweave and reweave a different one.

Even better if they involved a lot of the type of wraps and over/under layering etc that most major project weaves all share to some degree, so I can get in some practice. 

I don't ask for much, do I? 

Just names of weaves or knots are fine, no need to worry about links or pictures etc. I got the googster.

Although If you don't mind including the very basic info, eg what type it is ( eg, decorative knot, lanyard, knife knot etc) and roughly how long a piece of cord i will need.
(Meters preferred, but I can always convert)

Thanks peeps  
hope I'm not imposing too much.




Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Paracord-Crafters

Knife lanyards are always a good choice for small on the go projects.. they can be as complex or simple as you wish to make them. Try making them using a spiral or crown sinnet type weave or snake knot, add Celtic or button type knots to the bottom for even more of a challenge and join two colors for a two tone version.. You can use just about any length of cord, when you run out it's finished


----------



## MrParacord

Key chains/key fobs are great and easy to make while watching TV, etc. and don't require a lot of courage to make. 

Try the Solomon bar a.k.a Cobra Knot and/or the Snake knot. Both are easy to learn and can make some very nice looking key chain/key fobs.


----------



## misterbik

Hi guys, thanks!
I'll check those out. 

I have made the cobra knot so far although I found it far easier with the top anchored to something.

Made a make shift carry cord for my drink bottle while walking today, just a Taut Line Hitch around the neck, and a basic half hitch session around a double-back for the handle.  
( I've got some serious research to do)

The half hitch twisted as it went, and then slipped up the cord into a compressed bunch when I pulled on it. 
I guess I should have knotted it into the line instead of just around.
(Duh obviously, you say ) 

Any suggestions for a more attractive and useful option? Both for bottle neck and for handle?
(Some kind of closed loop handle would be nice, woven for easier/wider grip)

Don't want to go as loose as the square knot chain but don't have enough cord for something like a snake weave. Even a half hitch was too much ( it was only 1m of cord) but I have a 2m piece as well.

Sitting in a shopping mall waiting for bus (40mins) bah.

They have a thrift shop here that sells fake paracord pretty cheap, I wouldn't use it for anything serious but it seems good enough for weaving with..


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna

I'd go with the Snake knot or the Zipper Sinnet. Both are easy enough to learn and can be done without an anchor.


----------



## misterbik

They seem to be two strand wraps, any single strand?


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna

misterbik said:


> They seem to be two strand wraps, any single strand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Zipper Sinnet can be done from a single strand. 

Here's a video. They call it a chain sinnet but it's the same weave. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGklOhpBMKA


----------



## misterbik

Sweet  much appreciated kind sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

